# G SCALE AMTRAK SUPERLINER



## rigolopez25 (Mar 23, 2012)

HELLO EVERYONE. FIRST OF ALL, WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE MYSELF TO ALL MEMBERS OF "MYLARGESCALE.COM" BEING THAT I'M NEWBY. I HAVE A QUESTION FOR ANY ONE THAT CAN ANSWER IT. I CURRENTLY HAVE TWO LGB GENESIS AMTRAK ENGINES AND WOULD LKE TO KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND G SCALE SUPERLINER AMTRAK COACHES TO GO ALONG WITH THEM. DOES SOMEONE KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THEM????????


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Superliners....I think you're outta luck. I don't think anyone makes double decker passenger cars in LS.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guys on LSC were offering some kits, I think, but they were 1/32nd to go with the old Great Trains.


----------



## rigolopez25 (Mar 23, 2012)

OK. I SEE ITS PROBABLY GOING TO BE HARD TO FIND THEM. I THINK I MIGHT END UP PAINTING SOME OF MY OTHER UP COACHES TO MATCH THE AMTRAK PLATNUM MIST COLOR. THANKS FOR THE QUICK RESPONSE.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

There are Amfleet cars floating around at dealers or with private parties that are for sale. 
LAO


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know the genesis of these cars???? There's some proud builders there...I think.


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Those look like the cars built in this thread on LSC 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13868


----------



## rigolopez25 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. Those superloners are really nice.... I found out MTH make 1:32 scale Amtrak cars, but not superliner..


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

The cars in the photo are indeed those scratch built by David "Rooster" Russell. He is not in the photo. 
The gentleman on the left is Fred Mills from Canada. The fella on the right is Dave "Hollywood" Marconi. 
I'm not sure who that is in the middle. 
Ralph


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OK. I SEE ITS PROBABLY GOING TO BE HARD TO FIND THEM 
"rigolopez" 
[You'll notice we're typing using lower case. Upper case is considered shouting, and is used for emphasis only -usually.] 

Alan at G.A.L. makes custom styrene 'kits', and he has already done a bi-level coach - see http://www.thegalline.com/bilevel.html [www dot thegalline.com/bilevel.html if that link doesn't work.] Drop him an email and ask if he'd like to make some superliners for you.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

"rigolopez"[/b]

CAUTION: Superliners may be hazardous to your health.....[/b]

Dave "Rooster" wanted modern 1:29 but I am old school so Phase III was fine for me.[/b]

"Great Trains" produced 1:32 with two length - 22" for the R1/LGB and 32" for Scale 1.[/b]
Here you can 'see' the length differences compared to the Genesis.[/b]
Ray[/b]












*Either way, it was alot of time and work - No tab-A into slot-B for this build.*


----------

